# Removing oil and grease from a dogs paws



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

On our walk this evening we ran into our neighbor who has a small breed dog. The gardeners are pruning the pine trees along our street right now. The neighbor told me she was walking her dog this morning on the sidewalk and her dog got pine sap on all four paws. She took her dog home and washed the paws with soap and water but that did no good. She was concerned about the dog getting sap on her carpet and furniture so she called the Vet for advice. He recommended *MAYONNAISE* to remove the sap. She tried it and it worked like a miracle! She massaged the mayonnaise into the pads and them rinsed with soap and water. End of problem. Vet told her it would work for oil and grease too. Who would have thought.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

OH! Good to know! Adding to my arsenal of handy tips.

I can get gum out of my kid's hair with peanut butter- bet it would work with a Hav as well if that ever happened because some idiot spit gum on the ground and pup walks in it.

A ring stuck on a finger ? Use windex. Who knew?!? Crayon on the walls or glue from a sales sticker stuck on a picture frame or glass - WD-40! 
Ant invasion and you have a bird sensitive to chemicals in your home and need something non-toxic? Avon Skin-So -Soft Bath Oil Spray. Works like a charm. 
(I lived with an yellow-naped Amazon for 8 years in my past and ants used to attack the food he dropped on the bottom of the cage while at work!) 

I love all these helpful hints, you never know when you might need them.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Benjamin got some pine sap on his paws last summer, and I got it out with coconut oil. I'm sure canola oil or any cooking oil would work, too. I tried peanut butter first, but of course he kept trying to eat it. It's all very messy, though. It was hard to get the coconut oil out of his paw hair, but eventually it came out with lots of warm soapy water. Pine sap is a pain in the butt!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> On our walk this evening we ran into our neighbor who has a small breed dog. The gardeners are pruning the pine trees along our street right now. The neighbor told me she was walking her dog this morning on the sidewalk and her dog got pine sap on all four paws. She took her dog home and washed the paws with soap and water but that did no good. She was concerned about the dog getting sap on her carpet and furniture so she called the Vet for advice. He recommended *MAYONNAISE* to remove the sap. She tried it and it worked like a miracle! She massaged the mayonnaise into the pads and them rinsed with soap and water. End of problem. Vet told her it would work for oil and grease too. Who would have thought.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Yup. Mayonnaise works, and olive oil too. We have LOTS of pine trees in some of the places we walk!!!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

emichel said:


> Benjamin got some pine sap on his paws last summer, and I got it out with coconut oil. I'm sure canola oil or any cooking oil would work, too. I tried peanut butter first, but of course he kept trying to eat it. It's all very messy, though. It was hard to get the coconut oil out of his paw hair, but eventually it came out with lots of warm soapy water. Pine sap is a pain in the butt!


Oil is my favorite facial cleanser. There are cleansing oils formulated for washing out which makes it soo much faster. They are really popular in East Asia. One of the cheaper ones I use is Kose Softymo (I use the "deep" one but I've heard great things about the "speedy" one also). Some people DIY their own emulsifying oil, but I haven't tried it yet.

I'm happy to see that mayonnaise works well. It can condition the hair at the same time.


----------

